# Cat stepping in his own poop :( HELP!!!!



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

HI..I have 3 cats...The 3rd cat we got two weeks ago. He is a 4 month old british shorthair. 

Here is my problem..when he tries to cover up his poop in the litter box he ALWAYS steps in it with all 4 of his paws...after doing that he runs around the apartment (ewwww)..when my husband and I are home we always check his paws when he steps out of the litter box..but when we are not home he walks around our pillows with dirty paws  Is there any way to stop him from doing it? By the way we keep litter box very clean..I clean it twice a day..


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

All I can think of is cleaning it even more if posible.


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

Maybe a larger litterbox so he has more room to dig and step? 

How many litter boxes do you have? Could he be getting scared by another cat and dances around in litter box because something scares him and he can't escape because another cat is blocking the exit? 

While there are many multi-cat households out there that do fine with only one shared box (mine included), most experts say you should have more than one box in multi-cat households. 

As for myself, I figure will have the single litterbox as long as there are no problems. If problems develop, the first thing I will try is adding a second box. 

Or after saying all this, he is still a baby and is still learning and adjusting to his new home. Things might get better as he gets older. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Omi-san (Feb 28, 2006)

Until you find a better solution, you can try putting a large towel outside the litterbox so most of the feces can get wiped off the cat's feet as it leaves.


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

How frustrating. I am guessing a larger litter box and more than one litterbox will be a great help. Some cats are just more active in the box and some just dig like there's no tomorrow. Sometimes kittens have a little growing up to do to in the area of grooming and manners. He may just be having fun in the litterbox. Some need a little spot, some need a larger spot. Some go in corners, some go plop, right in the middle. I am personally one to go with more litterboxes in multicat households. I always want to be a step ahead of my cats as you just never know all the nuances of the relationships with each other, when a particular cat might feel a little more aggressive or controlling that day, etc.... not to mention, what if they all have to go at the same time? :wink: I think the rule of one box per cat is a good preventative for possible litter box problems.  Good luck to you.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you all!! I'm going to try to add another litter box....I also think that he is doing it because he has a little diharia (spelling)..he is trying to adjust to new food..


----------

